# New Member looking for CNC Router



## dobrientruckers (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi there, I'm a new member to the fourm looking to buy a CNC router.

Like others I started with the Sears sales brochure in the Sunday paper and now I'm looking for something that has the bugs worked out, is versitile and newbie friendly.

Right now it looks like I'm down to maybe a Shark Pro or PCNC Automation.

I'll ne using it in my business which is sand casting of products for the rod and custom industry. I'll be using it for making patterns, some engraving and maybe some sign carving for 2' x 3' "car club plaques" to go with the ones I make for clubs around the world. (96,000 cast cast aluminum plaques and counting...)

Seems like a nice non-confrontational and helpful group from what I've seen so far.

Happy Truckin',

Dennis O'Brien


----------



## normunds_a (Nov 10, 2009)

dobrientruckers said:


> Hi there, I'm a new member to the fourm looking to buy a CNC router.
> 
> Like others I started with the Sears sales brochure in the Sunday paper and now I'm looking for something that has the bugs worked out, is versitile and newbie friendly.
> 
> ...


I have some cnc for sale. If You are interested then contact [email protected]


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

welcome aboard


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

normunds_a said:


> I have some cnc for sale. If You are interested then contact [email protected]


Normunds,

That's a Latvian domain. Wouldn't shipping from Latvia be prohibitive to the U.S.?


----------



## dobrientruckers (Oct 31, 2009)

normunds_a said:


> I have some cnc for sale. If You are interested then contact [email protected]


Thanks for the offer but I ordered a PCNC Automation router. 

Dennis


----------



## normunds_a (Nov 10, 2009)

dobrientruckers said:


> Thanks for the offer but I ordered a PCNC Automation router.
> 
> Dennis


Good choice!


----------



## tpeeson (Feb 18, 2010)

How is your PCNC Automation router working out Dennis?


----------



## dobrientruckers (Oct 31, 2009)

What router? You mean the one I paid Bill Johnson for and never received. He took, according to him, money from 14 people without delivering routers. Several guys have gotten their money back thru PayPal or their CC companies and the rest are dealing with the authorities - stay clear of PCNC Automation. I have not heard from Bill since 1/25 despite almost daily e-mails and calls. His phone is disconnected BTW.

Dennis


----------



## aivenyy (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, we are a professional manufacturer and supplier of CNC ruoter, CNC Router Manufacturers, CNC Router Suppliers, Wholesale CNC Router Exporters - ECVV China,please feel free to contact me if you are interested in any kind of them.


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

Why not build your own, plently of plans to follow (eg Solsylva, Joes CNC) Easy to follow plan set, build to your needs. I built 5 different machines and now building another larger machine. I started out with Solsylva plans great price easy to follow. After the first one I just started to modify plans to suit me I have a machine now that has a working area of 25" x 39" with a z travel of 6". With rapids above 1000ipm. Accuracy is 0.005" which is not bad for home made. If something goes wrong I can fix it, down time is short. My new build is 48" x 60" with z travel of 7". Running out of room in my shop now. Just my 2cents worth.

Happy Cutting!
Mike


----------



## ArtistInFla (Feb 26, 2010)

*Did you ever get your money back?*



dobrientruckers said:


> What router? You mean the one I paid Bill Johnson for and never received. He took, according to him, money from 14 people without delivering routers. Several guys have gotten their money back thru PayPal or their CC companies and the rest are dealing with the authorities - stay clear of PCNC Automation. I have not heard from Bill since 1/25 despite almost daily e-mails and calls. His phone is disconnected BTW.
> 
> Dennis




I read a few posts about PCNC Automation and almost decided on them till I read this. We need a category for WARNINGS to let people know about scams.
Thanks for the post!


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear you got took trying to by a cnc machine. 

Everytime I see a new build on instructables.com I want to make one. Then after reading the steps my enthusiasm sags until the next persons posts the instructions on making theirs and then I get all excited again, scaring my Wife.


----------



## wostenberg (Apr 20, 2010)

dobrientruckers said:


> Thanks for the offer but I ordered a PCNC Automation router.
> 
> Dennis


I am also a new member and was looking at the Shark Pro, until now. Now it is between a Shark Pro or PCNC Automation. So, what made the difference?


----------



## wostenberg (Apr 20, 2010)

ArtistInFla said:


> I read a few posts about PCNC Automation and almost decided on them till I read this. We need a category for WARNINGS to let people know about scams.
> Thanks for the post!


WOW!!!!! I was so excited to have another choice, I did not get to the bottom of the page, until now. So, has anything changed?


----------

